# proposed sound system



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Well I finally sold my sentra, and I'm in the process of buying a 99 Maxima SE. I've already planned ahead for the stereo. Input is welcome.

For this car, I am choosing to make the move into higher-end audio. I love to travel, which is why i'm going to be integrating a navigation system in. Trunk space is a premium, and I am only going to lose about 5% of it when all is said and done.

Head Unit: Alpine DVA-9860
Processor: Alpine PXA-H701
Screen: Lilliput 7" VGA touchscreen
Navigation: Alpine NVA-N751A
USB Interface: Alpine KCA-620M
Hard Drive: Western Digital 80 GB USB hard drive
Amp: Orion 7005 5-channel
Front Stage: Seas Reference components actively crossed
Subwoofer: 2 Elemental Designs EU-700 6.5" subs running IB in the factory rear deck locations (modified rear deck)

The entire car is going to be deadened with eDead v.1 and the trunk will be sealed off. Let me know what yall think. I'm still in the planning stages and completely open to suggestion. 

The only stipulations is that the subs WILL be running IB in the rear deck and I am only looking to have one 5 channel amp to minimize lost space.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

sparing no expense!


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Sounds pretty good. Might want to check out Tang Band too, they make some good 6.5" drivers too.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Setup is going to cost roughly $2100 but its goign to be spaced out between now and next christmas. First is alarm, then head unit, amp, speakers, subs, and so on

i havent really heard much about tang band. The brands that I considered were CDT, Seas, Diamond, and Rainbow.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey just to let you know, if you are reasonably computer saavy, www.mp3car.com has lots and lots of info on building your own car computer. They have a store that sells most everything you could need. I bring it up, because for the price of that Alpine stuff, you could do a touchscreen computer that had GPS, WiFi, mapping software, OBD-2 port reader/coder, voice activation, skype phone over ip, plus you can integrate all crossovers, eqs, delays, phase adjustments, limiters, normalizers, etc. into the computer with software, usually for free. 

Some of the prefab computers they have are only 1 din slot and they also sell motorized touchscreens in 1 din (if you don't want to fab it into the dash).


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

i looked into the carputer route, and I was turned off by it because of the glare during the day. Trying to shield the screen while scrolling through songs and driving down 5:00 traffic was the deciding factor for me.

The good thing about the maxima, if i were to go that route, is that it has 3 DIN openings. Little fabrication is actually needed to integrate a screen.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I'd definitely go with more power, no question. You'd be giving the tweets 33rms and the mids 50rms, that's only 3dB more than headunit power.

I wish I knew the real specs on the EU-700, eD has started giving fewer and fewer specs on their products, now they don't tell you anything worth knowing. AFAIK it has a higher Fs and less displacement than the Extremis or XXX, due to its incredibly huge surround that does nothing. It'd be worth checking into further, there are other options that might give you better results.

People have also been having some problems with the edead v1 staying on, plus it doesn't meet its specs (density and thickness) according to independent tests. Besides, asphault mats aren't that great when you get down to it, they're just inferior to butyl mats in every way (except price), there's really no way around it.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> i looked into the carputer route, and I was turned off by it because of the glare during the day. Trying to shield the screen while scrolling through songs and driving down 5:00 traffic was the deciding factor for me.
> 
> The good thing about the maxima, if i were to go that route, is that it has 3 DIN openings. Little fabrication is actually needed to integrate a screen.


I understand the glare issue, but didn't you say you were getting a 7" lilliput touch screen? How does that not get glare, when most car pcs use that same monitor? Most people just recess it, because without a stereo in that opening, you get loads of space behind it. Just a small fab project.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Punkrocka436 said:


> Well I finally sold my sentra, and I'm in the process of buying a 99 Maxima SE. I've already planned ahead for the stereo. Input is welcome.
> 
> For this car, I am choosing to make the move into higher-end audio. I love to travel, which is why i'm going to be integrating a navigation system in. Trunk space is a premium, and I am only going to lose about 5% of it when all is said and done.
> 
> ...


Sounds like it could be a nice sounding set-up. That car may be able to take 8's in the back deck though. Give it a look. I'd try for 8's than relying on 6.5's if an IB set-up is in the plans.

I used to have a small system built around a US Amps 5600 (75 x 4 rms @ 4 ohms + 350 rms @ 2 ohm sub) 5 channel amp and it played well, but it just seemed to not get loud enough when driving the car on some occasions. I attribute that to coming from a bigger set-up and wanting to save trunk space. It held me for a little while, but now I'm going back to bigger power. If you can live without the need for more SPL with your SQ, then you should be good to go with your plans. I just think that a few months after getting this plan complete, you'll be looking for something more substantial and give in to adding a single enclosed sub to the trunk. I think you'll like the carputer when it's all done also. Post pics of the progress. Gonna keep my eye on this one.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

recommendations for a higher power amp? I want to try and keep the cost of the amp to about 400

The touchscreen is for the navi. I dont want to have to control all aspects of the system from the screen though. iTunes is small enough on my laptop screen, I would hate to have to look at it on a screen about 1/4 the size.

I like the EU-700's because they dont require a lot of power, and running them IB requires even less power to get loud. Going with 8's is a possibility, but would require custom work. I would have to get rid of the torsion bars and put shocks in place (saw on maxima.org). The other problem with 8's is higher power requirement.

125 x 4 and 300 x 1 would be best, and I saw that in the Hifonics Zeus ZX8000, but i want to go with something of higher quality


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> ...and I saw that in the Hifonics Zeus ZX8000, but i want to go with something of higher quality


I have that amp right now. It's not worth it. It is underpowered compared to the specs. I'm putting it in the gf's car and stepping up to more power from a better brand.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

yeah i know, i had hifonics in my old setup, it did a nice job for the price but I want something better. I've been looking at soundstream a lot lately, opinions?


----------



## DSZ71 (Jan 31, 2006)

If I may make a suggestion about your subwoofer choice. You can get a pair of the Dayont RS 10 HF subs and run them IB off of your rear deck. They are hella cheap on sale right now at Partsexpress.com. Those drivers are really hard to beat for value and quality. I guarantee you they will spank the eDs, not only cause of the increase in cone area, but simply because they are better quality. Dayton RS subs will slap any of the eD subs anyway....There are a few pictures of an IB setup off of the rear shelf over at www.diymobileaudio.com if you need pics. 

Nice choice on the front stage...I used to run the Seas CA18rnx coupled with the LPG 25nfas. WOW clean and cheap. Nice processor choice too!


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Ideally, i wish i could find something that will do 125 x 4 and 400 x 1, a pair of 8's IB is the biggest i'm going to go though


----------



## DSZ71 (Jan 31, 2006)

Punkrocka436 said:


> Ideally, i wish i could find something that will do 125 x 4 and 400 x 1, a pair of 8's IB is the biggest i'm going to go though


I think Tru Tech makes a 4 channel that big...


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Might be a bit pricey though... Their c-7 4x125 @ 4 ohms is $2500. Looks absolutely beautiful, like the Brax amps.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

haha, 2500 is more than im looking to spend on the whole setup


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Does Sea's make car audio still? I though they were only home audio now.... Link?!?!?


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

www.mobilesq.com


----------



## DSZ71 (Jan 31, 2006)

Sentrixx said:


> Does Sea's make car audio still? I though they were only home audio now.... Link?!?!?


The wonderful thing about that is the drivers work wonderfully in the car audio environment. 

www.madisound.com
www.partsexpress.com
www.meniscus.com
www.speakercity.com

Dayton Audio from Partsexpress (their in house brand) just released the Dayton Reference series in a 4 ohm, non shielded version for use in car audio. Comparible to the Seas line and even better...they are 1/2 the price!
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/pshowdetl.cfm?&DID=7&Partnumber=295-374


----------

